# Video: Florida Keys Spearfishing for Mahi, Grouper, Snapper



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

Spent all last week fishing and spearfishing off of long key. What a great week! Perfect weather and ideal conditions all week long. Caught a ton of mahi, some wahoo and a lot of other fish. Here is a video of some of the spearfishing we did:

http://www.vimeo.com/25485929


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

cool video,and some cool tunes! love me some Mule!!!


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

that is one bad ass video. Great shooting!


----------



## FLnewfisher (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks guys, it was one hell of a fun trip!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great video.


----------

